

Ask HN: How do you effectively manage remote/telecommuting programmers? - twidlit

We are planning to expand our hiring for full-timme developers to accomodate remote programmers. Having been freelancers for a couple of years, we have some ideas on how to manage remote work (namely asynchronous task management, im/email/sms, etc.) But i am curious to know other interesting setup others have employed and found very effective.
======
zumbojo
Jeff Atwood did an excellent piece on exactly this issue:

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/05/on-working-
remotely...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/05/on-working-
remotely.html)

------
kls
For us Skype is the most crucial piece of infrastructure, with Chat, voice,
and conference services we are able to collaborate just like we where down the
hall from one another. If you are not used to video conferencing, it can be a
little strange at first, but one it becomes the norm, it's literally like
walking over to the guys cube next to you and asking a question.

------
scrame
Commit logs.

